# Vinyl Cutter vs. sublimation printing



## Koolaid Smile

Ok I just got a heat press and I’m now focusing on finding the best way to make my transfers between using a Vinyl cutter or a sublimation printer. Do any of you know which one is best for t-shirt making? Which one results in better quality work? Which is easier? And which is the cheapest overall?


----------



## saulnier31

I think it depends on what you are trying to do. With sublimation, you can't use cotton. It has to be polyester or some poly blends. With t-shirt vinyl, you can cut and apply it to just about evey trype of surface you can imagine. I'm sure somone of the forum will have more knowledge in this department then me.

But in my opinion, sublimation is much easier then the cinyl cutter. When I first started using my vinyl cutter, it was frustrating and a lot of waster vinly just tring to get all the settings right. And trying to get everything to cut properly. Then when I got the sublimation package, I found it much easier to do and use. Maybe it was a few years experience with the cutter and programs.


----------



## charles95405

I think starting out with a vinyl cutter is the least expensive way to get started. You can cut decals, signs, banners and of course heat press vinyl for application to garments.

Sublimation gives a great product but expensive to start..Ink is pricey... for more info on that process see DyeSub.org - An educational site for dye sublimation and digital transfer printing..

With sublimation you can put images on a lot of products. ...to see how many...check out Johnson Plastics - Your Premier Distributor of Laser and Rotary Engraving Products and Sublimation Supplies

as to over all cost...probably about equal to start up when you consider the press and vinyl cutter and software...compared to sublimation printer/ink and press along with software.

sort of depends on your market goals


----------



## ayukish

Koolaid Smile said:


> Ok I just got a heat press and I’m now focusing on finding the best way to make my transfers between using a Vinyl cutter or a sublimation printer. Do any of you know which one is best for t-shirt making? Which one results in better quality work? Which is easier? And which is the cheapest overall?


Sublimation is great for hard goods like mugs, tiles, etc. For apparel, it's very limited. Since sublimation only sticks to polyester, it's recommended that you work with 100% poly. Less can be used but the image quality will suffer. You are also limited exclusively to white.

A vinyl cutter will be better for apparel because you won't have the same limitations. Heat-applied materials can be applied to virtually any textile and any color. Using a quality material will also give you excellent durability - outlasting the garment it's applied to. Price wise, the material cost can be around a penny per square inch. Sublimation inks and paper are a little more expensive.


----------



## charles95405

one small correction to Adam's post... There are several pastel colors from vapor apparel that will take sublimation nicely...there is some color shifting because of the pastel color but nice anyway.


----------



## ayukish

charles95405 said:


> one small correction to Adam's post... There are several pastel colors from vapor apparel that will take sublimation nicely...there is some color shifting because of the pastel color but nice anyway.


I forgot to add "or lights" to my White claim. Sorry about that! Thanks for the correction Charles.


----------

